# Rescued females



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

So I rescued two females because their previous home wasn't very good. Their cage and pee,poop,wet newspaper,and rust everywhere no hammocks no toys just a hide out and wheel and the bottom of the cages where wired with nothing protecting their feet so I took them in and put them in a diffrent cage kept them seperate from my boys. I took them to the vet too make sure everything was fine they had an URI so they put them on Amoxcillin and He had told me after he felt around her stomach there is a possiblity she is pregnant And I want everyone to know that I asked the lady if she had ever taken care of rats before and she didn't seem to care a bout the cage they were in or how disgusting it was she to,d me she didnt have the time to play or clean their cages everyday. She also had males and before I called a rat rescue I asked her if she has kept the females and males togeather she told me no and the I asked her if she was willing to go buy a new cages for the males because they were living u the same condition as the females she said no so I called the rat rescue and they took them in. Anyhow after a week of having them I noticed they have no gone into heat or anything else that would make me assume the we're not pregnant. So I called some of my friends who have or had rats asking them if they wanted some more just in case and they argeed so I do have homes for them I may keep one beause my 7 month old male needs a companion and I have tryed to introduce him to my year old rat,but my year old rat is so mean he attacks and draws blood from my little one even though my little one is more curious of him the anything and the last blood drawn scared me enough not be try it again I did talk to my vet a bout possibly neautring,but he himself is more worried a bout the dangers of doing it so he told me unless he becomes aggressive towards you he refuses to do it,but anyhow my questions are these:1-When will I know she is a bout to give birth?2-Do I seperate her from her sister to another cage?3- What viruses and or infections can she get during this time?4- At what age may I give them too their new forever homes?5- Do I give her more nesting material and if so what is the best and safe nesting materials? (They are using fleece at the moment)6- if any problem should arise and my vet is closed what is the best thing for me to do since their is no 24 hour vet care in my area I am so sorry for all the questions but this is my first pregnancy of any rat and or rodant. I owned mice,guina pigs,hamsters and dwarf hamsters and Rabbits and non of them had ever been pregnant. So if you could answer any of these for me I would be very appreciative


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I've never had females, so I can't give any firsthand advice. Here's a sticky on the topic. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39482-Information-for-accidental-litters.

Also, you may do better to post questions about your male in the Rat Behavior section of the forum.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

thats so awesome that u saved them! good job! i think u should read the sticky about prego rats. also when my rat 6 years go had babies, i gave her a seprate cage so that the other female doesnt try to hurt or steal the others babies, i only used aspen for her bedding because the babies couldnt get tangled up in it or get strangled and momma turned it into a nest of paradise lol. um about the viruses, im not sure what u want to know... like what the babies can catch or what mom can give them? the moms milk will give them lots of ammunity the first week, also if they are seprated from other rats they shouldnt catch anything. let momma do all the work with her babies, u need to let her be alone when she gives birth she will be able to do everything on her own if humans interfer tht will prob cause complications. rats are pregnant for about 3 weeks u can tell they are getting close if the start nesting, getting rounder in tummy area, and start to show nipples. the babies will most likely be born at night, and they will be able to go to forever homes at 5 weeks im pretty sure. make sure the mom is not around any males during or after this. and with your aggressive rat neautering might be a good idea.  hopefully this helps! but still read the sticky about this too incase i forgot something, good luck!!


----------

